# Westport officer accused of stealing



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

This is Westport, CT by the way...






A police officer working in one of the state's wealthiest communities is now being called a criminal. 

He's accused of stealing, in one case from another detective. 

It was all caught on tape. 

The investigation is really just beginning -more charges are likely. 

Right now the strongest evidence is Officer Walter Broadhurst on tape allegedly acting like a common thief. 

These Westport officers seem stunned to hear the news.

"We have arrested one of our own," says Chief Al Fiore, Westport police department.

37-year-old detective Walter Broadhurst turned in his badge and gave up his gun so he could be booked and fingerprinted in the same building he worked for seven years.

Fiore says,"When I dealt with him, he really didn't say anything invoking his right to counsel and he remained silent."

Turns out Broadhurst was caught on tape. Last week allegedly stealing a $20 bill from the purse of another Westport detective.

It happened inside the department when both were on duty -and the station cameras were rolling.

That sparked an investigation into other issues, including money and drugs missing from the evidence room.

Officer Broadhurst wasn't supposed to have a key to the evidence room, but he did. Now investigators are trying to see he has any connection to what's been taken, including $17,000 and drugs tagged as evidence.

"It's something that we are investigating and that's we did call in the state police," says Fiore.

Broadhurst, who lives in Shelton, is charged with tampering with evidence, larceny, forgery and criminal trespass.

The department is put him on un paid suspension with the chief recommending he be fired.

"I know the public trust has been shaken here and I ask the public for patience as you can see where we are taking steps to bring the appropriate person to justice."

Another strange tale from this case, Officer Broadhurst is accused of entering a Westport home without the authority to do so, then filing a false report. He's free on bond.

We were unable to reach the officer or his attorney for comment.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Westport MA Thanks You Kate

This is Westport, CT by the way...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Idiot...Another guy to make us look good


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Westport MA Thanks You Kate


Hahaha....no problem!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Westport officer accused of stealing*
Courtesy WestportNOW.com










(Westport-WTNH, Nov. 15, 2006 6:15 PM) _ A police officer working in one of the state's wealthiest communities is now being called a criminal. He's accused of stealing, in one case from another detective.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thank you dear.


----------

